# Smoking some duck breastes



## Woodman1 (Dec 28, 2006)

Wel, it is "warm "today, and I have a group of 10 coming to dinner Friday, so I am going to smoke about 8 duck breastes for some gumbo. I will also be doing shrimp creole. All of this will be served with some white rice, and Sam's Steakhouse Yeast Rolls (these things are the best commercially baked roll anywhere!) for dinner. Yes Larry, I will be using Savoie's Dark Roux , from a jar.


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 28, 2006)

Need a pic, Need a pic pic pic.


----------



## Woodman1 (Dec 28, 2006)

OK, I'll try and document this one.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 28, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Wel, it is "warm "today, and I have a group of 10 coming to dinner Friday, so I am going to smoke about 8 duck breastes for some gumbo. I will also be doing shrimp creole. All of this will be served with some white rice, and Sam's Steakhouse Yeast Rolls (these things are the best commercially baked roll anywhere!) for dinner. *Yes Larry, I will be using Savoie's Dark Roux , from a jar*.



Yeah that's what I'd suggest!  Homemade roux sucks!   :roll:


----------



## wittdog (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah what Larry said only a fool would make homemade Roux


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 28, 2006)

O boy here we go :roll:
The roux debate again


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey WoodDuck, where's the pic's???  No pic's, you didn't really cook!  Guess you had a hard time opening up the jar of roux! [smilie=a_chuckle.gif]


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 29, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Hey WoodDuck, where's the pic's???  No pic's, you didn't really cook!  Guess you had a hard time opening up the jar of roux! [smilie=a_chuckle.gif]



Sometimes you just have to soak the lid under hot water and it comes loose then.


----------



## Woodman1 (Dec 29, 2006)

Workin on it man! I will post pics AFTER the complete meal! Oh, dat roux sho bee workin good! Re-al good, y'he-ah?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 29, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Workin on it man! I will post pics AFTER the complete meal! Oh, dat roux sho bee workin good! Re-al good, y'he-ah?



Dave, get one of *THESE* to help get the lid of the jar of roux off!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 29, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might be to complicated for him


----------



## Green Hornet (Dec 29, 2006)

Should be done by now :?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey Dave, it's okay to ask the Mrs. to open the jar for you!  We want pic's boy!!


----------



## wittdog (Dec 29, 2006)

Wow....If it takes him that long to make Gumbo out of a Jar......imagine how long it would take if he made it from scratch.....


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 29, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Wow....If it takes him that long to make Gumbo out of a Jar......imagine how long it would take if he made it from scratch.....



 :damnfunny  :damnfunny  :damnfunny  :damnfunny  :damnfunny  :damnfunny  :damnfunny  :damnfunny  :damnfunny  :damnfunny


----------



## Woodman1 (Dec 30, 2006)

Here you go homos!

http://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareLandin ... 0550143109

Sorry about the "other" pics, but they all were stuck together and I downloaded the new Easy Share software which I am still figuring out.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 30, 2006)

How in the hell did you end up with such a beautiful wife??  LOL

Gumbo looked great!!  Beautiful family too!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Dec 30, 2006)

Dave, why do you insist on putting pics of your girls on this site!??  You are brave man!!

Sweet "Fat Neck" dude...that's bass gutiar for all you laymen.

2 things...you're red tie was too long..it is supposed to be at the top of your belt buckle and the second...man, you love that shirt!!  

I was waiting to see pics of TH2...guess not!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 30, 2006)

Cool pics Woody, you lookin' all George Bush like with the red tie.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 30, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> How in the hell did you end up with such a beautiful wife??  LOL
> 
> Gumbo looked great!!  Beautiful family too!!



They don't call him Woodman for nothin'!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 30, 2006)

Food looked great Woody. Nice looking family also!


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 30, 2006)

Great looking grub.  Thanks for the pics.


----------

